# Tang Soo Do drills?



## SenseiBear (Sep 5, 2004)

Does anybody know if there is a "Punching Standard" and a "Kicking Standard" drill in Tang Soo Do?


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 5, 2004)

Could you define those terms?  There may be something like that, but our terminology could be different.


----------



## SenseiBear (Sep 6, 2004)

Lets see, 

Punching Standard:
Right side fighting stance,
Left lunging back fist.
Right upper cut.
Left back fist.
Right reverse punch.
Double block (right high, left low)
Left round house kick.
Right reverse punch.
Right front kick.
Left reverse punch.
Right lead hand punch.

Kicking Standard:
Right front kick.
Left side kick to the left.
Right side kick to the right.
Left back kick to the rear.
Right round house kick to the front.
Left spinning side (or alternate round kick) to the front

something in my memory tells me these 2 drills were from Tang Soo Do as passed on by Chuck Norris...  but I don't know who may have said such a thing when...

SB


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 6, 2004)

Kicking sequences.  Eeansol chagi.  There are nine patterns that we practice.  I think these are the kicking standard drills that Chuck Norris learned from the system.  

I'm trying to think of punching standard drills...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## SenseiBear (Sep 6, 2004)

Oops - on the Punching Standard, after the right upper cut it should have been a RIGHT backfist followed by a LEFT reverse punch.  I believe the others are right...

but at least the kicking sequence did come from Tang Soo Do.

Thanks,

SB


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 2, 2005)

the only drills that i know of is yuk-jin and hu-jin..

and my insturctor uses super sets


----------

